# 2017 Ariens 921045 1st Start



## NVA4370 (Sep 12, 2016)

This morning I started up my new 921045 Deluxe 24 for the first time. 

I only put in enough gas to run it a short time, so I only ran it around five minutes before it ran out of gas. I just wanted to run it enough to make sure everything worked.

It certainly took me more than one or two pulls to get it started. Once it caught and I adjusted the idle speed control it ran nice and smooth. 
Boy! Was there ever a lot of vapor/smoke coming off of it as the stuff on the outside of the engine and muffler area heated up. Scared me a bit at first. As the gas started to run out it, it started surging a bit, but I suspect that's normal. 

While it was running I checked to make sure the auger ran OK and then drove it about 10 feet out and back to the garage to get some feel for the auto steering, which seemed to be a bit jerky when making a u-turn. Seemed to be easier to do with the wheels turning free.

I ran it until the engine quit, then shut it all off. Let it cool down a couple minutes, then started it up again to make sure I got all of the fuel out of the lines as it will be sitting for several months before we get our first snow. It ran for about another minute, then quit. After that, I checked to see if the gas tank was empty but found that there is still about 1/16" of fuel in the bottom of the tank. I hope that's OK as it wouldn't start back up after the last run. It would fire one or two times, and that was it. 

The gas does have Sta-bil in it as I also use the gas in a wood chipper that only gets used twice a year and also for my lawn mower that sits for a few months over the winter.

Now begins the wait for the snow. :hope:


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats on the new machine! I would use either Marine Stabil or Star Tron to treat the fuel as soon as you buy it. I wouldn't be too concerned about the gas that is in there now you should be using it within a few months you can start it again in a month. You don't want to run these snow engines too long in the summer they are designed for winter use.

The engine/muffler may have been coated with some oil/protectant from the factory to prevent rust, it is normal for that to burn off. I assume you checked the oil. I would switch to full synthetic after the first oil change or two.

Best of luck with the new beast!


----------



## NVA4370 (Sep 12, 2016)

Cardo111, Thanks for answering. I kind of figured that the smoke was from something like you pointed out. I can remember the same thing happening with lawn mowers and my MTD chipper.

I did make sure there was oil in it and the gearbox was properly filled. I have a copy of the service manual and spent an afternoon going over the machine to make sure everything was adjusted correctly and ready to go, that included checking all the fluid and lubrication points. 

I just automatically add the right amount of Sta-bil to my gas container when I go to fill it up as I hate not having the chipper not start up when I want to use it. Same for the mower.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I was going to print that service manual off of the Ariens website, they sell it as well. Good to have, seems like you are taking good care of that machine. I have yet to check the gear case lube on mine. I only gave her one good run last winter we had a 15 inch storm than just a few dustings. Still getting some 80° days here, the summer is holding on tightly, though it's been nice overnight. Hope you get some good use out of it next winter.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

NVA4370 said:


> This morning I started up my new 921045 Deluxe 24 for the first time.
> ..
> It certainly took me more than one or two pulls to get it started. Once it caught and I adjusted the idle speed control it ran nice and smooth.


Sounds like you started the engine using the idle setting. The owners manual for my machine says "set throttle to proper starting position" which I have always found to be full throttle. My machine starts on first pull usually. All my 4 stroke small engines start at full throttle, and several are set at full throttle by the factory and not adjustable.

Good luck.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

NVA4370 said:


> ... I checked to see if the gas tank was empty but found that there is still about 1/16" of fuel in the bottom of the tank. .....


The fuel discharge from the tank is thru a shut-off valve at the rear of the gas tank on the left side. the part of the fitting in the tank is in a small well but the fine mesh strainer attached to the fitting sits above the bottom of the tank. You can slightly reduce the fuel by tilting the tank back and to the left with the shut-off open and the carb drain screw removed.

To remove the carb float bowl drain screw look under the carb heater box. You will see the round float bowl with a central screw that holds the float bowl to the carb. Don't touch this screw because the gasket that seals the bowl to the carb is very small (and not well located) and will move out of place when bowl is loosened. The drain screw is off center and angled a little outward on the bottom of the bowl. A 10mm wrench will remove it and allow the float bowl and fuel line gas to drain. Then tilt the machine back and to the left to remove as much fuel as possible.

Good luck.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

NVA4370 said:


> *2016 Ariens 921045 1st Start*




Bob,
you actually have a 2017 model year Ariens, not 2016.
would you like me to edit your subject line?

Scot


----------



## NVA4370 (Sep 12, 2016)

Town, 
Thanks for the reply, especially the 2nd post. I'm sure that will come in handy at a future date.

I'm pretty sure I had the setting to full throttle. I think the problem was I had so little fuel in it at first. After adding another splash or two it was easier to start.


----------



## NVA4370 (Sep 12, 2016)

sscotsman said:


> [/B]
> 
> Bob,
> you actually have a 2017 model year Ariens, not 2016.
> ...


Please feel free to do so, Scot.

Thanks


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

The surging as it ran out of fuel is normal. My 28 does it for a good 30 seconds to minute. As for the remaining fuel, don't worry about it. Add some fuel with the stabil-360 and you can leave that stuff in there for a good year or more. It really does work. But- What you can do is simply loosen the gas cap leave off a little bit, and the rest of that gas in that tank will evaporate within a few days at the end of the season. Again, congrats on the new ride. You are going to be grinning come snow.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I think I beat Scot to it


----------



## Sparkland (Sep 9, 2016)

Nothing like starting any piece of power equipment for the first time--it is SWEET!

Enjoy that Ariens.


----------



## NVA4370 (Sep 12, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I think I beat Scot to it


Thanks to whoever did it. :goodjob:

On some forums I belong to the OP does have the editing option to change post titles. I was surprised this forum doesn't. But, whatever works for the forum....


----------



## NVA4370 (Sep 12, 2016)

GoBlowSnow said:


> The surging as it ran out of fuel is normal. My 28 does it for a good 30 seconds to minute. As for the remaining fuel, don't worry about it. Add some fuel with the stabil-360 and you can leave that stuff in there for a good year or more.------ .


Thank you for answering. The information you provided is good to know.


----------

